# New TiVo HD Software Update



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

As promised, here's an update on TiVo HD.

We're releasing a new software update later today for TiVoHD, you should see this download to your DVR over the next day or two. While our original update resolved issues for many people, this new update addresses some of the additional macroblocking issues people have reported.

Please continue to post and let us know if your issues persist following the upgrade (you can also post if your problems go away).  

We will continue to work through any additional issues that are uncovered. We appreciate your patience, as well as the valuable feedback you've all provided.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## Illrigger (Jul 26, 2007)

W00T! I'll see if I can't pull that down tonight


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

I could not be more excited, thanks so much for the update.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Lets hope we can put this thorny problem away for good!


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Thank you Pony! I have faith. Now if I can just resist the urge to force 20 connections in a row.


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

ARGH...Stuck on "Almost There." Why does this keep happening to me? This is on a unit I just replaced, too.

UPDATE: I did one unplug/replug and this time it worked. This does not give me a great deal of confidence in the HD, but...it's warranteed.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hopefully this will end the "I don't have any faith in Tivo that they take problems seriously" and "they better fix this before my 30 days runs out or else" threads. 

Looks like the new code is downloading as I type this ...


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Got the update on Tivo 1 to 8.17b2 will post back on results tonight.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Yey, downloading right now. Thanks Pony!


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Preliminary testing shows issue resolved for me on at least 1 Tivo. 10 minutes and no pixelation on various HD stations. This is compared to pixelation exery 10 to 20 seconds before so it looks good.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Thats certainly good to hear. We'll see how it holds up after a couple of days of testing. This reaffirms my confidence in TiVo. There are few companies that actively listen to their customer base, especially on unofficial forums, to improve their product. Especially a flagship product such as the THD, which could be the biggest hardware release for TiVo since the first S2 hit the market.


----------



## alansplace (Apr 30, 2006)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, here's an update on TiVo HD.
> 
> Thanks,
> Pony


was the naming of the box bug addressed?
--
Alan


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

New version appears to be 8.1.7b2-01-2-652 after mine updated. Will provide an update after getting a chance to watch some HD.

Any chance Tivo will give us a blurb on what was done to attempt a fix on the problem?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

alansplace said:


> was the naming of the box bug addressed?
> --
> Alan


No, mine still shows unnamed after this update.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

No, b2 is new. The previous level was 8.1.7b1-01-2-652


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> No, b2 is new. The previous level was 8.1.7b1-01-2-652


Thanks Jim. I deleted my message, but thanks anyway. I'm watching right now and it looks good!


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Any chance Tivo will give us a blurb on what was done to attempt a fix on the problem?


From what I've noticed in the past, usually not. Sometimes they'll mention if a very specific issue has been fixed (like the aforementioned naming issue).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

New poll / thread to capture experiences. Please vote only if you had significant pixelization problems before.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=362764


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Got the b2 update. Been watching for about 20-30 min, so far it looks good. Haven't seen any blocking issues yet. Normally, I'd have seen something by now.


----------



## Killthee (Jan 17, 2004)

TiVotion said:


> Got the b2 update. Been watching for about 20-30 min, so far it looks good. Haven't seen any blocking issues yet. Normally, I'd have seen something by now.


Awesome. I guess I'm picking up a TiVo HD this weekend.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Still too early to say, but so far much improved on my OTA broadcasts. Only macroblocking i've noticed was due to multipath (which is predictable in my setting). Will wait until later tonight before voting in the poll.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

OK may have jumped the gun on this...

Sorry TivoFanBoys, but I just had 5 instances of pixelation within the firt minute of Big Brother 8. So not fixed, but possibly reduced. It appears that the interval has been somewhat reduced, but the issue continues...

During the time it took to post this it has pixelated 5 more times. Sad


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, here's an update on TiVo HD.
> 
> We're releasing a new software update later today for TiVoHD, you should see this download to your DVR over the next day or two. While our original update resolved issues for many people, this new update addresses some of the additional macroblocking issues people have reported.
> 
> ...


Did it address the mono audio from analog channels that should be in stereo?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> OK may have jumped the gun on this...
> 
> Sorry TivoFanBoys, but I just had 5 instances of pixelation within the firt minute of Big Brother 8. So not fixed, but possibly reduced. It appears that the interval has been somewhat reduced, but the issue continues...
> 
> During the time it took to post this it has pixelated 5 more times. Sad


Don't forget that there are many other potential causes of pixelization, many outside Tivo's control.

I'm not going to worry about a few minutes in one program. Multiple instances in multiple programs recorded at the same time or over a period of time, yes.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Don't forget that there are many other potential causes of pixelization, many outside Tivo's control.
> 
> I'm not going to worry about a few minutes in one program. Multiple instances in multiple programs recorded at the same time or over a period of time, yes.


OK here we go again, its probably not Tivos fault. This is how every repsonse to every earlier post started on this issue, please... I have now tested during primetime with both tuners recording and I still have macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds over teh last 40 minutes.

You are probably right though, goods luck


----------



## MonroeEfford (Oct 18, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> OK may have jumped the gun on this...
> 
> Sorry TivoFanBoys, but I just had 5 instances of pixelation within the firt minute of Big Brother 8. So not fixed, but possibly reduced. It appears that the interval has been somewhat reduced, but the issue continues...
> 
> During the time it took to post this it has pixelated 5 more times. Sad


I think maximum pixelation is actually preferred with a show like that!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Did it address the mono audio from analog channels that should be in stereo?


  Nope. Still mono audio from the analog channels.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> Don't forget that there are many other potential causes of pixelization, many outside Tivo's control.
> 
> I'm not going to worry about a few minutes in one program. Multiple instances in multiple programs recorded at the same time or over a period of time, yes.


he doesn't wanna see other possibilities.

My BB8 feed is pixalating too, but I'm not ready to jump on his bandwagon, so many other things it could be.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Langree said:


> he doesn't wanna see other possibilities.
> 
> My BB8 feed is pixalating too, but I'm not ready to jump on his bandwagon, so many other things it could be.


Agreed, but checked other tuner in the meantime, and same issue...


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> Agreed, but checked other tuner in the meantime, and same issue...


and??

Other tuner could still mean signal issue before it ever gets to your TiVo.


----------



## Tallguy001 (Sep 5, 2003)

I have downloaded the update and restarted. Unfortunately, I see minimal, if any, improvement.


----------



## AZFXSTB (Aug 4, 2007)

Better but still seeing some on the bottom 1/3 of the screen.. I do know I have a signal issue that is contributing to this problem...weak signal off the tap and getting Cox to come out a FIX it has been a fight.

Just as a side note it tiles less but I swear now I see the whole pic freeze for a split sec instead now..maybe just me


----------



## BitMonkey (Aug 16, 2007)

I started writing this post before I noticed the new software update, I've updated the post to reflect the new update...

Hello,

Like so many others, I'm having a heck of a time getting my new TiVo HD working properly. Here's my story.

I setup my TiVo on Tuesday and ran through the setup and got the latest software update, 8.1.7b1. My cable company (Charter Communications) came on Wednesday to install two cable cards and it looked like they were paired correctly, but I kept having problems with cablecard 2. When I run through 'test channels' I would either get gray screens or heavily macro-blocked screens that are not viewable. Every once and a while a channel would come in clear enough to watch for a few seconds. A couple channels like PBS and CBC HD came in no trouble. Every channel in cable card 1 worked fine. We also observed that the analog channels on tuner 1 (the second tuner) where noticeable worse quality, much more grainy as compared to analog channels on tuner 0. We tried rehitting the cards from the head-end, reboots, re-inserting - nothing helped. The charter technician agreed to come back this morning with new cards. I called TiVo a couple times Wednesday and they were also pushing me to swap cable card 2.

So this morning the tech came back with two more cards. He installed a new card to slot 2 and paired it correctly again, just like the one it replaced - and it looks correct in the 'SA CP Menu' but the symptoms were the same. The signal into the house was checked and it was as good as can be. The signal meter on the TiVo shows consistently between 90 and 100 on all channels. (BTW - I have also experienced 2 crash/reboots using the signal meter) The charter technician was suspicious of the signal quality of the analog channels on tuner1 and we both thought that there might be some kind of signal problem internal to the box.

So I called TiVo for a third time, referencing my case and explaining that the cable card replacement didn't help my issue and that Charter was confident that the cards were being programmed in their head end properly. I was a little taken by the response, the TiVo representative quickly changed tunes and started to explain that they were getting inundated with calls similar to mine and that they are investigating it. She then proceeded to explain that there would most likely be a software update to address this soon and that I should wait to hear for an update through my registered email address. It almost sounded like that she knew of a confirmed problem, but wouldn't say anything past 'TiVo is investigating'.

So, as it stands now I'm just waiting to see if TiVo can fix this problem. From reading the posts here it seams that a lot of people are having pixellation problems, but I think they break out into two categories:

1) The cablecards and tuners are working properly, small amounts of pixellation appear randomly on channels and menu. I see this periodically on my TiVo.

2) Problems with cable card 2, where the pixellation problems are more severe than what is seen in 1. My fear is that this is a hardware problem. The kind of breakups that I'm getting are consistent with the tuner not receiving a strong enough signal. To support this, my analog channels for the second tuner (tuner 1) are much worse quality than tuner 0, and when I do have two digital channels tuned the signal in the diagnostics screen is much lower. For example, I have two digital channels tuned and tuner 0, using CC1, shows 100 for signal and 36 for SNR - tuner 1, using CC2 show 41 for signal and 26 SNR. Suspicous! Who knows if those numbers are accurate though - if they are it is a drastic reduction from tuner to tuner and could explain the behavior. It's also suspicous that with identical cable cards only the first one works well.

Is anyone else experiencing this exact behavior?

For reference, here is my cablecard environment.

2 x Scientific Atlanta PowerKey Model PKM600

Both have the same specs:

Hardware Model: 0600
Hardware Version: 0010
BootROM: 115
OS: 2.3.149s2 (5/2/05)

When I explained that I would send this back before the 30 day window expired unless something could be worked out the support representative assured me that we could work something out.

So, now I'm off to pull cablecard 2 and hopefully I'll at least have a properly function single tuner TiVo HD.

** Update ** I noticed that the new code was out before posting this so I updated to 8.1.7b2. I haven't determined whether or not problem #1 above or the signal strength crashing issue is fixed, but I know for sure that problem #2 above is not fixed. Maybe more channels tuned in than before, but only a few are watchable, most are too blocked and distorted to view, and some don't tune at all. This is all with cablecard 2. The analog signal on tuner1 is still grainy, the signals showed 93/35 on tuner0 and 43/28 on tuner1.

My best bet is probably to call back TiVo and push for an RMA. If anyone can help or share information I would appreciate it. This is very frustrating but I still have hope that TiVo in the end will take care of me.

- BitMonkey


----------



## AZFXSTB (Aug 4, 2007)

Also I will NOT be returning the Tivo even with the small issues. Thats part of being on the bleeding edge of new products Tivo has done a great job of attempting to get this working right and I have no question they will get it worked out. Need I remind everyone how "open" they have been since the beginning on letting us mod their boxes since the S1 days and they could have stopped us back then. I will NEVER go back to that POS Cox DVR even working at this level its 200% better than that other POS

Cheers

and THANKS TIVO!!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BitMonkey,

What did the cable tech measure your signal at? 

Remember that cable signal strength has little to do with what the Tivo signal strength meter reports.


----------



## BitMonkey (Aug 16, 2007)

jfh3 - The cable tech measured 13/8/0/0/4, said it was 'db' - I assume dbmv. He explained that they have 4 or 5 channels that they measure to test.

- BitMonkey


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Been watching an Angels game for the last couple of hours straight. Not a single instance of pixellation even with multiple replays and slo-mos. But its not an HD feed. Will try HD when the game ends.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

Watched 1.5 hours of HD on NBC today. Definitely much improved. Still having some intermittent pixelation, but it seems to be happening only 1x per episode as opposed to every 5 minutes before.

(deleted my previous post)


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

BitMonkey - if I were you, I'd try to exchange my Tivo box at the store (assuming you bought it at a brick-and-mortar store). Your problem seems quite different and more serious than what others here have reported.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, here's an update on TiVo HD.
> 
> We're releasing a new software update later today for TiVoHD, you should see this download to your DVR over the next day or two. While our original update resolved issues for many people, this new update addresses some of the additional macroblocking issues people have reported.
> 
> ...


Received the update tonight, and I have to say I see no improvement at all-- It might be even slightly worse-- HD channels are macroblocking with the same frequency, however now accompanied by slight audio and video stuttering....


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Well back to troubleshooting then. What kind of cablecards, which cable carrier, is the pixellation on non HD, HD, OTA or all of the above?


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

jazmaan said:


> Been watching an Angels game for the last couple of hours straight. Not a single instance of pixellation even with multiple replays and slo-mos. But its not an HD feed. Will try HD when the game ends.


Dude, 2 tuners. Unless you're recording a show on the other tuner, pause the game and go ahead check an HD feed. Better yet, record the game right now, switch tuners to HD, test, and then go back (ffwd through the commercials to catch up to live)...should be a good test with all that going on.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

hank12345 said:


> Received the update tonight, and I have to say I see no improvement at all-- It might be even slightly worse-- HD channels are macroblocking with the same frequency, however now accompanied by slight audio and video stuttering....


Sorry to ask, please don't take offense, did you do a full restart...and better yet, do a full cold reboot?

Shut off power completely, let everything rest for a minute, and then start up. I know it sounds strange, but some chips don't fully reset their drivers, etc., without going fully cold with no juice.

Getting the update right now and intend on doing this myself.


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Now recording "Curb Your Enthusiasm" (non HD) on one tuner and "Bugs, A Rainforest Adventure" (Discovery HD) on the other. Flipping back and forth betweent the two. instant replaying "Bugs" multiple times, slo-mo Bugs, pause Bugs, back to Curb, instant replay Curb, pause Curb, back to Bug - no pixellation at all. Not even a hint of it.


----------



## tdroz73 (Aug 16, 2007)

I've updated to 8.1.7b2 tonight and had it on for about 2 hours straight - various channels. Still get the random pixelation on the bottom 3rd of the screen. One thing I've noticed is that every single time we're trying to record a show on the 2nd tuner, and watch something live on the other, the pixelation winds up getting about 10x worse. But at least when nothing is recording, we rarely see problems - but it does continue to happen. Just not as often. Then again, what's the point in having this if we can't record... 

I'm in Phoenix (north Peoria specifically - tech told me I'm at the end of the line due to the mountains in the area, so my feed would be more sensitive to problems further down in the valley), and have Cox Communications. SA CableCARDs, looks like they have a version of the OS from 2005? (is this old?)

Also I've noticed that my signal strength as reported on the CableCARD diagnostics page shows 44 for both cards - it was 81-93 prior to this update. There was bad weather tonight, but we just got dust - no rain. Going to put this on Cox's plate now and see if they can adjust the signal strength some. Should I ask to have new CableCARDs too? I thought I read somewhere that they should have 2007 date for the OS...


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

d_anders said:


> Sorry to ask, please don't take offense, did you do a full restart...and better yet, do a full cold reboot?
> 
> Shut off power completely, let everything rest for a minute, and then start up. I know it sounds strange, but some chips don't fully reset their drivers, etc., without going fully cold with no juice.
> 
> Getting the update right now and intend on doing this myself.


When I did my update I had a little bit of trouble with the restart. I got the Welcome screen followed by the black screen with "Searching for signal" for several minutes followed again by the Welcome screen followed again by the black screen. I was tempted to unplug the box but I just waited it out until the third cycle which took.


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

I installed the update, and was watching pre-recorded content (content that was recorded BEFORE the update). I saw much pixelation (although less than I used to see). 

However, watching content that was recorded AFTER the update, I have not seen any pixelation. So far, so good!


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

tdroz73 said:


> I've updated to 8.1.7b2 tonight and had it on for about 2 hours straight - various channels. Still get the random pixelation on the bottom 3rd of the screen. One thing I've noticed is that every single time we're trying to record a show on the 2nd tuner, and watch something live on the other, the pixelation winds up getting about 10x worse. But at least when nothing is recording, we rarely see problems - but it does continue to happen. Just not as often. Then again, what's the point in having this if we can't record...
> 
> I'm in Phoenix (north Peoria specifically - tech told me I'm at the end of the line due to the mountains in the area, so my feed would be more sensitive to problems further down in the valley), and have Cox Communications. SA CableCARDs, looks like they have a version of the OS from 2005? (is this old?)
> 
> Also I've noticed that my signal strength as reported on the CableCARD diagnostics page shows 44 for both cards - it was 81-93 prior to this update. There was bad weather tonight, but we just got dust - no rain. Going to put this on Cox's plate now and see if they can adjust the signal strength some. Should I ask to have new CableCARDs too? I thought I read somewhere that they should have 2007 date for the OS...


I'd say the 81-93 signal strength might be your problem - but not if you're also getting menu pixellation. In fact, is anybody with the new update still getting menu pixellation?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

At this point it would be important to note all of the previous things about pixelation, is it still occurring primarily in the bottom 1/2 of the frame, in the Tivo menus, etc.

A certain amount of pixelation and macroblocking is *normal* for highly compressed digital signals. The problem that I saw with what the Tivo HD was doing was completely different than this *normal* pixelation which is the result of bit starvation, etc.

I'm still watching to see if the update fixed my problem but so far I have not seen the problem that I identified with this, i.e, the bottom 1/2 of the picture frame smearing out badly with macroblocks.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

d_anders said:


> Sorry to ask, please don't take offense, did you do a full restart...and better yet, do a full cold reboot?
> 
> Shut off power completely, let everything rest for a minute, and then start up. I know it sounds strange, but some chips don't fully reset their drivers, etc., without going fully cold with no juice.
> 
> Getting the update right now and intend on doing this myself.


No offense! Please I'll take any advice I can get!

To answer your question, I just restarted after confirming I did indeed receive the download (saw pending restart in the system info screen) and it went through the "installing new software" or whatever it says when updating... I did not know a cold reboot might help-- I may give it a try--

Since playing with it a bit after my report, I THINK it may be improving.... Less macroblocking all of a sudden, and the audio/video stuttering seems to have improved as well....

I wonder if the TiVo was gathering guide data, or indexing or something for the first few minutes after starting up..... Yeah, as I type this I'm starting to get a bit optimistic....Menus seem zippier as well.....

Do you think the "TiVo is doing something in the background, thus your picture is messed up for a bit" theory is valid? or am I off my rocker?


----------



## tdroz73 (Aug 16, 2007)

jazmaan said:


> I'd say the 81-93 signal strength might be your problem - but not if you're also getting menu pixellation. In fact, is anybody with the new update still getting menu pixellation?


I'd be shocked that a 81-93 signal strength would cause this. I had a DirectTivo back in the day, with a signal strength in the 75-85 range and never experienced issues like this. True - different technology - so maybe the numbers are diff. But still - those seem like good numbers. 44, now that's a bad number. 

I did see menu pixellation once - but after I switched my video to 1080i fixed (I have a 1080p Mitsu DLP that can handle all HD resolutions - but native mode bugged the wife with the switching constantly).

I still see pixelation on shows recorded with 8.1.7b1.


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Now recording Ugly Betty HD on one channel and Big Brother 8 HD on another. Switching back and forth, instant replaying, slo-mo'ing all with zero pixellation.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

Um, something must be goofy here. My Software Version reads 8.3.1-01-2-648.

Problems I've seen are occasional black image on HDMI out and some recordings that lock up everything but the S-P-S-9-S on-screen clock, requiring pulling the power.

Is this update for a different model of HD TiVo?

[Edit:] Oh, and occasionally a grey-border screen about CableCARD 1.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

jazmaan said:


> Now recording Ugly Betty HD on one channel and Big Brother 8 HD on another. Switching back and forth, instant replaying, slo-mo'ing all with zero pixellation.


Dude is this not your post from 8/7?



jazmann said:


> I can now add myself to the list of "No Problems Whatsoever"! TWC - West Los Angeles, 2 Motorola Cards. And a rat nest of splitters too!


So still not having problems??? Brilliant!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

HTH said:


> Um, something must be goofy here. My Software Version reads 8.3.1-01-2-648.
> 
> Problems I've seen are occasional black image on HDMI out and some recordings that lock up everything but the S-P-S-9-S on-screen clock, requiring pulling the power.
> 
> Is this update for a different model of HD TiVo?


You have the Tivo Series3.

The update is for the just-released TivoHD ($299 MSRP).


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Chimpware said:


> Dude is this not your post from 8/7?
> 
> So still not having problems??? Brilliant!


That's right. With the new update I am still having no problems. I guess that means Tivo was right when they said the first update solved many peoples issues. (I never had the originally released software. I started with the first update.) But it also means that the second update introduced no new problems for me.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

BitMonkey said:


> jfh3 - The cable tech measured 13/8/0/0/4, said it was 'db' - I assume dbmv. He explained that they have 4 or 5 channels that they measure to test.


If 13 and are + RF levels (dBmv), then that's a hot signal. You want as close to 0 dBmv as possible.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

jazmaan said:


> That's right. With the new update I am still having no problems. I guess that means Tivo was right when they said the first update solved many peoples issues. (I never had the originally released software. I started with the first update.) But it also means that the second update introduced no new problems for me.


Don't be a ridiculous, you were trying to get people to believe this fixed something for you and were caught.


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Does it enable the eSATA port?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

blips said:


> Does it enable the eSATA port?


No! This update is just for trying to fix pixelation problems and doesn't address any other bugs or add any new features.

For the record mine still appears to be doing the old 1/3 frame pixelating thing but thankfully it's MUCH less frequent then it had been.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Previously, I was seeing intermittent pixelization about five times per hour (sometimes more, sometimes less) on Verizon FiOS with 2x Motorola S-Cards.

In two hours since the update, I have yet to see any pixelization on any channel. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Chimpware said:


> Don't be a ridiculous, you were trying to get people to believe this fixed something for you and were caught.


I have no idea what you're going on about. But that's ok. According to one of your other posts today, you won't be here tomorrow anyway.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Thanks Pony for the update on the update! :up: 

I will keep you guys posted on any improvements. Tonight was a bad pixelation night for me. I am hoping this alleviates some of that. 

I am downloading it right now. Will do an install. Maybe a cold reboot. Hopefully by 1:30am or so it will all be gold... It's a miracle that I remain employed! 

Later, D


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

jazmaan said:


> I have no idea what you're going on about. But that's ok. According to one of your other posts today, you won't be here tomorrow anyway.


Dude you are posint in a thread for a software update to fix an issue you did not have and you are posting results "after the fix" as if the update applied to an issue you were having. If that is not clear you are almost as dense as you sound.

No on with this issue is interested in people posting "did not have pixelation, still do not have it after the software update to fix it", particulary when you post in a way that implies you had it before and it is gone now.


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

Chimpware said:


> Dude you are posint in a thread for a software update to fix an issue you did not have and you are posting results "after the fix" as if the update applied to an issue you were having. If that is not clear you are almost as dense as you sound.
> 
> No on with this issue is interested in people posting "did not have pixelation, still do not have it after the software update to fix it", particulary when you post in a way that implies you had it before and it is gone now.


I hate to contribute to this, but can we leave the bickering out of this forum. I agree, let's leave this thread about the software update fix. If the software works, mention it. If it doesn't, mention it. It doesn't matter whether or not it worked before since sometimes new fixes cause even newer problems.

Back on topic, I had intermitant pixelation before and so far tonight since the update (about 3 hours), not a block of pixelation has occured. I hope others are as fortunate as I am.


----------



## Killthee (Jan 17, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> Previously, I was seeing intermittent pixelization about five times per hour (sometimes more, sometimes less) on Verizon FiOS with 2x Motorola S-Cards.
> 
> In two hours since the update, I have yet to see any pixelization on any channel. :up: :up: :up:


Thanks for the feedback. The pixelation was the only thing holding me back from switching to FiOS TV and a TiVo HD.


----------



## TiVoDoughBoy (Nov 8, 2004)

So far so good -- about two hours since I forced the download of the updated and restarted, no pixelation at all thus far. Was seeing intermittent before (Comcast in suburban Philadelphia with M-Card).

Thanks TiVo for validating my faith (so far)!


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, unfortunately, I experienced no change at all with this latest update. I played with it quite a bit, did an extra reboot, and even tried leaving the Tivo HD unplugged for a bit before starting it back up. I'm still getting as many as 8-10 pixelation events per minute, ranging from a couple of lines of macro blocking across the screen to nearly full screen macro blocking. I'm also getting pixelation on my over-the-air HD channels when the cablecards are installed, and that's with 100% signal stength. 

I've now gone a step further in attempting to rule out the cablecards themselves, the cable signal level, and the cable run between the wall and the Tivo HD: I plugged my RG6 cable (same one that was going from wall into Tivo HD) and one of the cablecards directly into my Sony SXRD TV. I've been watching NBC in High Def from Cox (Channel 712) for 25 minutes without any sign of pixelation.

I'm not ready to completely give up on Tivo yet. I'll try returning this one and getting another unit in case I just got a bad one. It sounds like the people that are seeing improvements with this software update were having less frequent pixelation events than I was prior to the update. If I get pixelation just a few times in an hour show, I'll be fine, but having it every few seconds is just way too distracting, and ruins the point of having HD.

Jeff


----------



## brermike (Jun 1, 2006)

jhershauer said:


> Well, unfortunately, I experienced no change at all with this latest update. I played with it quite a bit, did an extra reboot, and even tried leaving the Tivo HD unplugged for a bit before starting it back up. I'm still getting as many as 8-10 pixelation events per minute, ranging from a couple of lines of macro blocking across the screen to nearly full screen macro blocking. I'm also getting pixelation on my over-the-air HD channels when the cablecards are installed, and that's with 100% signal stength.
> 
> I've now gone a step further in attempting to rule out the cablecards themselves, the cable signal level, and the cable run between the wall and the Tivo HD: I plugged my RG6 cable (same one that was going from wall into Tivo HD) and one of the cablecards directly into my Sony SXRD TV. I've been watching NBC in High Def from Cox (Channel 712) for 25 minutes without any sign of pixelation.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experiences. Perhaps, the box swap will work. You are correct though. I had only minor pixelation issues to begin with (1-5 times an hour). After the software update and 4 hours of watching, not a spec of pixelation. I'm also using motorolla cars if it matters.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Info screen shows I'm running B2, but not much help. Especially during recordings. Come on Tivo, keep burning the midnight oil. I've only got a couple of weeks left!


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It sounds like the latest update eliminates the last of the pixelization with Motorola CableCards, but does little about the pixelization issue when Scientific Atlanta CableCards are used.

Is anyone with Motorola CableCards still having pixelization issues?

Did anyone with Scientific Atlanta CableCards see a noticeable improvement with this update?


----------



## BigClarkDogg (Jul 29, 2007)

No noticeable difference on the 2 Scientific Atlanta Cable Cards for me. Still patiently waiting to love my TIVO!


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

Looks promising, but have done only an hour of viewing with vers B2. No pixellation seen at all so far. (Two Motorola cablecards here)


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok, I think that we need to break out the troubleshooting efforts post-b2 software update by provider/cablecard manufacturer.

If what I'm reading here is correct, people with Motorola S-cards (generally Verizon FIOS) have noticed a definite fix for the blocking issue post-update, and people with Scientific Atlanta cards (other providers) are reporting that their issues were not resolved after the update.

Again, I'm one of those with Verizon FIOS and 2 Moto S-cards in my THD box, and b2 appears to have cleared up the blocking issues with my THD box after a night of viewing.

In fact, here's something interesting. I recorded a show exactly 1 hour PRIOR to downloading and installing the b2 update, and there is blocking recorded in the stream of that show. I can rewind the program and see the blocking in the exact same spot(s) a dozen times - and it occures every 1-5 minutes (this was a local news show broadcast on an HD channel). However, I have yet to see blocking occur since the b2 update was installed.

I wonder if the issue now has something to do with SA cablecards?


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

I too am still seeing the pixelation after the update  Limited testing this morning before heading out to work, but it seems to be about the same as before. Maybe a little less of the screen occasionally (like the bottom tenth sometimes), but roughly the same frequency, etc.

I have two SA CableCards, Charter cable, Groton, MA. I didn't check the signal strength this morning, but before it was pegged at 100% (I have an amplifier installed).

Not too happy...

-Matt


----------



## Zaph32 (May 22, 2000)

Is the pixelization a known thing limited to only S-Cards?

I haven't seen it at all on 2 units with M-Cards.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Zaph32 said:


> Is the pixelization a known thing limited to only S-Cards?
> 
> I haven't seen it at all on 2 units with M-Cards.


From most accounts, yes, and now it appears that it is Scientific Atlanta SCards are the only ones still experiencing macroblocking issue.


----------



## TXTivoUser (Nov 27, 2002)

Well - it appears this update didn't fix anything for me.

I can't say for sure whether or not it's gotten better or worse since I only had my CC (Moto) installed for 8 or so hours before the new update was released.

Noticed both the MB and pixilization on b1 and b2, analog, SD, HD unencrypted, HD encrypted.

I had previously seen the pix. and MB issue in the TiVo menus a few times when setting up my wishlists. I don't think I saw it post b2 update, but I didn't spend a lot of time in there last night either.

Something I did notice in my setup...I had the most occurences of MB and pix (and less frequently an audio drop out of <1s that went with it) after I would FFW or REW a recorded show. I can't say for sure if I saw it when I would do the same on a live TV show.

So, for those that care...
Motorola S-Cards x 2
TivoHD b2 release
FIOS in N. Tx.

When my CC's were installed, I noticed a SNR of right around 37dB, and 100% signal strength on both cards.

If anyone (TiVo folks included) wants more information, just ask and I'll do what I can to provide it.

I'm happy to see updates coming out and I'm still positive about that TiVo will get it all worked out, so I don't think I'm going anywhere any time soon.

Thanks for the effort TiVo!


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Chimpware said:


> From most accounts, yes, and now it appears that it is Scientific Atlanta SCards are the only ones still experiencing macroblocking issue.


Lucky me... I just got the update last night. Still noticed pixelation but fell asleep before I could really analyze things and note whether there are any improvements in terms of frequency and severity.

I am actually having an ADDITIONAL problem... Unintended fast forward skips of 5-10 minutes! Basically I fast forward as normal and all of a sudden a big block of the program zooms by. Apparently some S3 users have had this problem but I haven't seen a Tivo HD user report it yet. Things just keep getting worse for me.


----------



## jazmaan (Aug 31, 2002)

Well we've had at least one report of someone with Moto cards still getting pixellation. Is there anyone here with SA cards who is now getting zero pixellation?


----------



## burningcedar (Aug 5, 2007)

For what its worth (don't flame the messenger) I just got off the phone with TiVo Customer Support.

According to them they are aware that this did NOT fix many of the macroblocking problems. They only expected a marginal improvement from this fix. They are continuing to evaluate the problem but have no estimate of progress at this time.

I saw what appears to be a very slight improvement; but still fairly frequent macroblocking and audio dropouts (approx every 5 minutes).

I'm running 8.1.7b2 on two SA S cards. I'm within a week of having to make the keep-it-or-return-it decision.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Are the cards provided by Time Warner Cable in NYC susceptible to this problem?


----------



## randymac88 (Feb 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> Are the cards provided by Time Warner Cable in NYC susceptible to this problem?


If the problem you're referring to is macroblocking, then yes, TWCNYC cablecards are suceptible.

Sadly, in earlier posts I reported that it fixed my pixelation. This morning I saw *less* pixelation, but once I started recording a program it looked like it came back full-on. i don't know. It's definitely not fixed after the upgrade, that I do know.


----------



## ChrisPA (Aug 3, 2007)

Big improvement since update! I won't be around until Sunday to test/watch further, but the improvement is already very obvious so I figured it was worth mentioning:

No blocking in over an hour - compared to at least 1-2 times per minute before update!  On Sunday night I plan to try more stations, etc, but so far things look promising


My setup:
Philly area Verizon FIOS w/ 2 CC's... 

(also saw block artifacts with Comcast and no CC's before switching to FIOS two weeks ago)

edit: spoke too soon... seeing bad blocking on one channel, but only that channel. guess i'll have to wait and see if its an isolated problem...


----------



## gbronzer (May 19, 2006)

Since b2, my pixelation seems slightly less often but still happens several times a minute. I've got 2 SA cards.


----------



## ktm450exc (Mar 5, 2007)

System: TivoHD, 2x Moto CC, Comcast Cable

Prior to the b2 update I would get pixelation on the Tivo menus at random times, pixelation TV shows irregularly and varying in severity (either 80% of picture or about an 8"x2" block).

After the update I haven't seen any Tivo menu pixelation and new recordings haven't shown any pixelation on any of the channels.


----------



## Chimpware (Jan 30, 2002)

Nice job Tivo!

It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much. Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.

I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> Nice job Tivo!
> 
> It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much. Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.
> 
> I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


Yeah, I'm sure they are sitting back, drinking a martini laughing at the SA card users now.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Chimpware said:


> Nice job Tivo!
> 
> It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much. Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.
> 
> I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


I would really like to know if an original Series 3 in your home entertainment setup would have the same issues. If they or still exhibit some with some improvement, then you could determine that it's not fully or not a Tivo HD problem at all.

If an original Series 3 just worked, with the same cable cards, with no issues, then you and we would all know for sure that you're particular issues with the TiVoHD are all on the mark.

Don't get me wrong, we all know you have major problems with the TiVo HD...but given that there are also others with far less issues, there's definitely something about your particular setup (could be down to the firmware level on your cable cards; which your cable company controls) that is making the existing problems worse.

Have you asked TiVo for a free exchange, just to test this very thing you? Given how vocal you've been, it would be in everyone's interests.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

Chimpware said:


> Nice job Tivo!
> 
> It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much. Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.
> 
> I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


This comment is unfair :down:


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they are sitting back, drinking a martini laughing at the SA card users now.


Software engineers set coding priorities by figuring out who's complaining the least, then focusing all development efforts around that group of people. Didn't you know that, rain?


----------



## TracerBullet (Dec 17, 2004)

busyba said:


> Are the cards provided by Time Warner Cable in NYC susceptible to this problem?


Just had my cablecard install in Brooklyn. I'm getting pixellation. It's not terrible, but it's annoying. The installer even commented on it and checked my coax- no problems. SA cards, for what it's worth (and it seems to be worth quite a bit).


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Zaph32 said:


> Is the pixelization a known thing limited to only S-Cards?
> 
> I haven't seen it at all on 2 units with M-Cards.


No, before b2 I saw pixelization both just OTA and with a Motorola MCard installed on both programs and menus.

After b2, haven't seen any yet.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> Nice job Tivo!
> 
> It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much. Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.
> 
> I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


I thought you were returning your box and not posting here any more.

If you have any proof that Tivo isn't focusing on the "core issue", post it. Otherwise, please ... STFU. I'm really getting tired of hearing you ***** about the same thing over and over and over and over in any thread remotely related to the THD box.

There is still a problem. Same options as before - if you don't want to trust that Tivo will figure out the Tivo issue, return the box and get your service refunded.

From what you have previously described, I think you have something else going on with your setup and your cable company hasn't done a good enough job ensuring you have a good, clean signal. MAYBE it's all Tivo, but I doubt it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

As in this? +1



> Dear Tivo,
> 
> Although I originally thought the b2 software update remedied the macroblocking/pixelation issue for me, sadly later in the evening it returned at the same frequency and same level. I appologize to those who read my initial posts, where I stated it improved the situation. Sadly I will be packing up my 2 Tivos tomorrow as I am tired of acting as a Beta tester for a commercial product.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

andyf said:


> As in this? +1


Well, he says he won't post anymore about this. Except, he will post more about it if someone asks him.


----------



## MoranJ2000 (Aug 7, 2007)

I've got a pair of SA S-Cards and I'm sorry to say that the b2 update has not done anything for me. The macroblocking is as severe and as frequent as it was before...


----------



## AGBulls (Jul 30, 2007)

If Chimpware finally returned his Tivo and is outta the forums I think we can all say:

Hasta La Vista. It's about time.


----------



## GoldenTiger (Apr 11, 2002)

I haven't tested mine yet since I was out of town for a few days, but I will see tonight whether this resolved my issue with my 2x Scientific Atlanta S-Cards from Comcast. I hope it does, but it is still good news to see that they have released a patch and are making an effort towards resolving these issues .


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

GoldenTiger said:


> I haven't tested mine yet since I was out of town for a few days, but I will see tonight whether this resolved my issue with my 2x Scientific Atlanta S-Cards from Comcast. I hope it does, but it is still good news to see that they have released a patch and are making an effort towards resolving these issues .


It doesn't sound like the latest update does anything for SA users. But it does appear that they've eliminated the last of the problems with Motorola CableCards.

Now that they're done with Motorola, perhaps they can focus more of their efforts on the issue with SA CableCards.

Nearly 70% of all deployed CableCards are of the Motorola variety, so it's not surprising that they focused their efforts there first.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> It doesn't sound like the latest update does anything for SA users. But it does appear that they've eliminated the last of the problems with Motorola CableCards.


Which update are we talking about, here? Unless one dropped last night, they didn't fix it for all Motorola Cablecards. I have two TiVo HDs with Motorola cards and FIOS, and as of last night, I was still experiencing minor pixelization.

There's a post over on TiVoLovers that support told one caller that there would be an upgrade tonight, but wouldn't offer any details other than some 'service improvements' and wouldn't say any more than that, even when asked about the pixelization issue. Guess we'll see if it was true or not.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

WizarDru said:


> Which update are we talking about, here? Unless one dropped last night, they didn't fix it for all Motorola Cablecards. I have two TiVo HDs with Motorola cards and FIOS, and as of last night, I was still experiencing minor pixelization.
> 
> There's a post over on TiVoLovers that support told one caller that there would be an upgrade tonight, but wouldn't offer any details other than some 'service improvements' and wouldn't say any more than that, even when asked about the pixelization issue. Guess we'll see if it was true or not.


This entire thread is about the software update released last night, specifically v8.1.7*b2*.

The TivoHD will grab this update automatically the next time it connects to download guide information (which could be tonight or three days from now), and it will install during the early morning hours so as not to interfere with your viewing or scheduled recordings.

If you don't want to wait, you can force the immediate download by going to Settings -> Phone and Network. Choose "Connect to the Tivo Service now." Once that connection and download is complete, the Network Connection screen should say "Pending Restart." Once the Network Connection screen says "Pending Restart," go to Messages and Settings -> Restart or Reset System. Choose restart and the TivoHD will restart and update to the newest software. Be aware the software update can take 30 minutes to complete, so if you were planning to record a program tonight, you may want to wait until that is done.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> I thought you were returning your box and not posting here any more.
> 
> If you have any proof that Tivo isn't focusing on the "core issue", post it. Otherwise, please ... STFU. I'm really getting tired of hearing you ***** about the same thing over and over and over and over in any thread remotely related to the THD box.


:up: :up: :up: .

I'm getting sick of the complaining. This is why there is a 30-day money back guarantee. I think people who are still having issues should post so they can gather information, but stop the universal *****ing.

For whats its worth, my OTA pixelation issues are much improved. As everybody else here, I'm happy to wait and know TiVo is working on it.


----------



## mike_camden (Dec 11, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> I thought you were returning your box and not posting here any more.
> 
> If you have any proof that Tivo isn't focusing on the "core issue", post it. Otherwise, please ... STFU. I'm really getting tired of hearing you ***** about the same thing over and over and over and over in any thread remotely related to the THD box.
> 
> ...


 :up: :up: :up: I couldn't agree more. I was thinking of posting something similar. It makes perfect sense and seems to help the resolution process when someone reports their issues, but if owning an entertainment device is that much of a negative life-changing issue, just take the damned thing back and move on.

Thanks for expressing what many of us have been thinking, jfh3!


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

My SA cards (Cablevision LI) were installed this morning so this is based on a short testing period, but I have seen little pixelation or macroblocking. What I have seen is on par with what I experienced with the old SA/Tivo S1 combo the THD replaced. A couple of days may prove different, hopefully not. 


oh and 
+1


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

AGBulls said:


> If Chimpware finally returned his Tivo and is outta the forums I think we can all say:
> 
> Hasta La Vista. It's about time.


Well, I think that he -could- have some productive things to offer for everyone. But the 'thread crapping' should stop. Yes there are still issues. Yes they are working on it. No this last update didn't fix it for everybody. Yeah, we all get it.

I will say, with absolute conviction, that if this is fixed within in a month or two (it would seem that tivo is more than happy to continue to provide updates in this amount of time...) then you will have put in time for nothing where everybody else wins.

On the other hand, if it is not fixed in a month or two (or three? hope not) then I'll be upset about it too...but I [think] know what I am getting in to buying a brand spanking new piece of technology.

Good luck..
joneSi


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

i am upgraded to the new software, the minor pixelation problems with OTA HD channels seems rectified, but i have a new "problem"

when changing channels rapidly, it will go ahead a few channels but then stop and go back to the starting channel.

i.e. press channel up 4 times, you can see the channel number and corresponding guide change, but end up where you started.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

bkdtv said:


> It doesn't sound like the latest update does anything for SA users. But it does appear that they've eliminated the last of the problems with Motorola CableCards.
> 
> Now that they're done with Motorola, perhaps they can focus more of their efforts on the issue with SA CableCards.
> 
> Nearly 70% of all deployed CableCards are of the Motorola variety, so it's not surprising that they focused their efforts there first.


I didn't realize Motorola had 70% of the market. If so, maybe Tivo did in fact focus on the "core issue" first, despite what some want to believe.


----------



## TiVoDoughBoy (Nov 8, 2004)

Chimpware said:


> Nice job Tivo!
> 
> It appears you have rectified the issue for the people who had a minor intermittent problem and were not complaining much.


Those who have been fixed had more than "minor intermittent problems". Mine wasn't enough (to me) to make a stink about, but it was every 5 or 10 minutes. Enough that if I knew there would never be a fix, I'd probably return it. But tolerable knowing that the fix would come.



Chimpware said:


> Those experiencing annoying macroblocking every 4 to 60 seconds using SA SCards, no joy. Way to focus on the core issue boys.
> 
> I am happy for those who no longer have any macroblocking using Moto cards, but come on Tivo this is a complete joke.


<joke>It's a global conspiracy! Forget just TiVo, I'll bet this one goes all the way to the top. If you check the Zapruder film, right next to the second shooter on the grassy knoll, if you look closely you can actually see the TiVo engineers (could be two, could be three, not sure) plotting against all users of Scientific-Atlanta CableCARDs. The CIA had to have put them up to it, though. Either that, or the Russians. No way a couple of TiVo engineers could pull off an operation this complex. Heck, they can't even fix a simple macroblocking problem!</joke>

<rant>Let's get real... there has been undoubted progress. Rather than wait until they have it completely solved, they're incrementally putting out the updates and some customers (self-included) are happy to get the fix sooner rather than later. For others, yeah, it sucks that they haven't completely figured the issue out yet. But does anyone really believe that if they knew what the issue was that it wouldn't be fixed yet? Nature of the technology business.

And before anyone starts piping off about how it's unacceptable that a product would be released to the public with some bugs in it, let's keep some perspective. This is a $300 consumer electronics product, not a half-a-million dollar piece of life-or-death medical equipment or a piece of central office telco equipment serving thousands of users. Bugs happen. Wait for every kink to get solved before release and the market will always pass you by.

Take some solace knowing that they're working on the issue. A couple of updates over a couple of weeks, each of which has helped at least some users? Yeah, I think they're aware there are issues and they are working on them. The fixes will come. And if you're sick and tired of waiting or afraid they're not going to fix them? Yup, it's been said plenty of times, so I'll say it again. Take it back. Want to try again in a few months? Your call. Check the forums and online community first, though, and if you don't like what you're seeing and hearing, then stay away. You're the consumer and the power to make your statement lies in the pocket book, not in ridiculous conspiracy theories posted on forums.</rant>

And let's get back to the conversation -- Motorola users seem to be seeing improvement, SA users less so. What's common among the users who've seen improvement and among those who have not? Yeah, Motorola vs. SA, but it's not 100%, so what else?

Peace.


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

TiVoDoughBoy said:


> But does anyone really believe that if they knew what the issue was that it wouldn't be fixed yet? Nature of the technology business.


99% of solving a firmware/software issue is duplication. Do they know what the problem is?... Yes. Can they duplicate it?.... Obviously, based on the many reports since the update,.....no or partially. Give them time (coming from their perspective and not defending). They will solve this problem....it just takes time.


> Nature of the technology business.


It is the nature of the SOFTWARE business.


----------



## TiVoDoughBoy (Nov 8, 2004)

jtreid said:


> It is the nature of the SOFTWARE business.


True enough, a little too general in my statement.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The TiVo engineers still have no idea what the difference between mono and stereo is. 
I've presonally seen three TiVoHD boxes including one at the store and they all send a mono signal on the analog channels that should be stereo. But the TiVo guys think it's sending a stereo signal because there is info in both channels. But they don't seem to realize that the info in the right and left channels is identical which isn't stereo. How long before they understand the problem?


----------



## jtreid (Jan 12, 2006)

TiVoDoughBoy said:


> True enough, a little too general in my statement.


Certainly a fair statement, but your computer is broke is in the same genre.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a small glitch in my tivo hd with the recently deleted folder.
With only one program in the recently deleted folder, i will permanantly delete the program and it will not disappear the first time or even if i do it repeatedly it stays there.
Then if i go to watch a live tv program and come back to the menu, it still will show 1 program inside the RD folder and then i can go into the folder and go through the Yes, permantly delete option and only then will it disappear and i have an empty folder then.

IF i have several programs (say 4 for example) in the RD folder I can permanantly delete 3 of them and they go away as they should but then the last one stays until i go out to live tv and come back and delete it again then it goes away.

just an odd glitch, no biggie.

d/l and installed the new b software and stills does it. understand the new software is trying to correct the macroblocking/pixelation problem that many are having and that is first and foremost but was hoping they might have fixed some little problems too.
why don't they give the tivo HD the 8.3 software that the S3 uses?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Dssturbo1 said:


> why don't they give the tivo HD the 8.3 software that the S3 uses?


Presumably, they will. Much like they did in converging the code base between the S2 and S3.


----------



## mitomac (Aug 11, 2007)

TiVoDoughBoy said:


> And before anyone starts piping off about how it's unacceptable that a product would be released to the public with some bugs in it, let's keep some perspective. This is a $300 consumer electronics product, not a half-a-million dollar piece of life-or-death medical equipment or a piece of central office telco equipment serving thousands of users. Bugs happen. Wait for every kink to get solved before release and the market will always pass you by.


But remember, you have multiple tivos and know how supieror they are to the various cable boxen.

Think of the guy who has never owned a tivo before, but has maybe read some positive reviews in the past. He finally decides to make the purchase -- which is not cheap -- $300 for tivo, $300 for subscription, cable card installs, etc. He convinces himself and his wife that it is a justifiable cost because Tivos are so intuitive, friendly...they just work better.

When this poor guy (who is the target marker for the tivoHD) realizes that the picture is not anywhere as good as his rented cable DVR. He won't be happy. He won't take the time to start to enjoy all the menus and features we are accustomed to because he will be so irked he bought a defective product.

There was no room for this kind of error at launch. Period. Yes, they will probably fix it, but many potential new converts will be lost. Remember, Tivos are just supposed to work.

mitomac


----------



## TiVoDoughBoy (Nov 8, 2004)

mitomac said:


> Think of the guy who has never owned a tivo before, but has maybe read some positive reviews in the past. He finally decides to make the purchase -- which is not cheap -- $300 for tivo, $300 for subscription, cable card installs, etc. He convinces himself and his wife that it is a justifiable cost because Tivos are so intuitive, friendly...they just work better.
> 
> When this poor guy (who is the target marker for the tivoHD) realizes that the picture is not anywhere as good as his rented cable DVR. He won't be happy. He won't take the time to start to enjoy all the menus and features we are accustomed to because he will be so irked he bought a defective product.
> 
> ...


I see your point about the non-enthusiast who is new to TiVo.


----------



## sting0r (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh crap! My tivo upgraded last night and guess what, the slot 2 cablecard stop working. When I went to the status screen to check on the version, I saw the status of slot 2 saying initializing, then error, then initiallizing, then error. My TiVo was in the process of recording two shows, so I check out the second tuner and guess what it was black! Nothing was showing up. Cablecard 1 was working fine. I was getting random pixelation ever once in a while, but it wasn't that bad.

I just reboted and I got a 161-2 error, then it said error (25) Inserted card is not a viewing card.

Any advice on getting it to work again? I am on cablevision in LI with NDS cablecards. Should I call TiVo and tell them to downgrade me? Is that something TiVoPony you can help me with.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Power cycle the unit. If that doesn't work I think you just need a new card.


----------



## sting0r (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks for the advice and I did try that. The problem is fixed now. This is so random, but when I checked the TiVo in the morning I was basically in the process of an outage starting in my area. Really weird and random, but while I was on the phone with the cablecard group then sent an update, all my cableboxes including my cablemodem lost a signal. The CSR couldn't tell what was going on so they signed me up for an appt for later today. They just called me and service is now back in my area and everything works fine on both slots!

I guess I spoke too soon, it was so weird that only one card came up with a weak signal. I guess the second slot is a lot more sensative. Oh well, everything is working now and the software wasn't the issue 



andyf said:


> Power cycle the unit. If that doesn't work I think you just need a new card.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

TiVoDoughBoy said:


> And before anyone starts piping off about how it's unacceptable that a product would be released to the public with some bugs in it, let's keep some perspective. This is a $300 consumer electronics product, not a half-a-million dollar piece of life-or-death medical equipment or a piece of central office telco equipment serving thousands of users. Bugs happen. Wait for every kink to get solved before release and the market will always pass you by.


Would your opinion be the same if you shelled out $300 or so for, say, a new ipod and got it home to find out that once a minute or so a loud blast of buzzing static burst through your nice shiny new white earbuds? I don't think so.

Seems to me not too much to expect that a device marketed to record and play high definition television be able to do just that and do it at least as well as the competing devices. Granted the competitors don't have all the TiVo bells and whistles but I've seen very few complaints that they don't do a good job of recording and playing high definition TV.


----------



## sicembears (Sep 20, 2006)

How can you force TIVO to update? I have tried to go in and say it needed to call in but it only downloads updated guide information.


----------



## zend (Mar 7, 2004)

On Comcast with dual cards. Previously saw sub-second episodes of macroblocking on SD and HD shows which typically occurred about once every 3-4 minutes.

With the b2 update, I occasionally see macroblocking within the first second of changing to a new channel, but that's it. 

I'm really impressed with how actively TiVo is working this problem.


----------



## Andre 3000 (Aug 18, 2007)

sicembears said:


> How can you force TIVO to update? I have tried to go in and say it needed to call in but it only downloads updated guide information.


I have the same question, I read through the FAQ and couldn't find an answer... my TiVo is still on the old firmware. How can I force an update to get the new one?


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

Andre 3000 said:


> I have the same question, I read through the FAQ and couldn't find an answer... my TiVo is still on the old firmware. How can I force an update to get the new one?


I don't know of any automated process to update the firmware.

Software updates are done through the normal daily call in regimen.


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

sicembears said:


> How can you force TIVO to update? I have tried to go in and say it needed to call in but it only downloads updated guide information.


Just go to the phone and network settings and tell it to connect now. When it's done, the network status screen should show the current status as "pending" or something like that. Do a reboot and it should load the firmware on startup. If the status following the forced connection is "successful", then it didn't pull down the firmware update. I had to do the "connect now" step twice with my new Tivo HD box to get the firmware to download.

[Edit] OK, I mis-interpretted your second sentence. It sounds like you did tell it to connect now. The key is to check the status at the end, and do a reboot if it's pending an update. It can only apply the firmware upgrade on startup.

Jeff


----------



## PSUMattDE (Aug 16, 2007)

J is correct. I'm currently setting up my new Tivo HD as I type this - it did require me to connect 3 times before it did the new "b" software download.

I'm currently powering back up. 

The only thing that stinks is I need to wait until Monday for Verizon to come with my cable cards.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

If the box is new what happens is the first connection gets a few days of guide data. Then the 2nd connection gets the rest of the 14 days of guide data. Then the third connection is a normal connection so if there is new software it will download it then. If your box has already made at least 3 connections, there is no need to keep forcing a connection.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

TracerBullet said:


> Just had my cablecard install in Brooklyn. I'm getting pixellation. It's not terrible, but it's annoying. The installer even commented on it and checked my coax- no problems. SA cards, for what it's worth (and it seems to be worth quite a bit).


I see. Now is this just with the new TiVo HD "lite" or is it with the Series 3 also?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

busyba said:


> I see. Now is this just with the new TiVo HD "lite" or is it with the Series 3 also?


This Scientific Atlanta CableCard issue appears specific to the TivoHD.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

sting0r said:


> I just reboted and I got a 161-2 error, then it said error (25) Inserted card is not a viewing card.


I've seen this happen when there is an intermittent connection with the card.

Unplug the Tivo, pop and reseat the card and plug the Tivo in to see if the problem goes away.


----------



## sicembears (Sep 20, 2006)

rainwater said:


> If the box is new what happens is the first connection gets a few days of guide data. Then the 2nd connection gets the rest of the 14 days of guide data. Then the third connection is a normal connection so if there is new software it will download it then. If your box has already made at least 3 connections, there is no need to keep forcing a connection.


Mine was a brand new version out of the box. It looks like after I did connect like 5-7 it finally worked. Or I think it did. It's trying to do something again now. We'll see.


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

busyba said:


> I see. Now is this just with the new TiVo HD "lite" or is it with the Series 3 also?


Other than some packaging and some external extras, nothing really "lite" about the TiVoHD....it's been noted as that by some of the original S3 owners... and TiVo has used that wording because they still have inventory in retail that have to sell at a higher price point.

Other than a shiny case, an OLED screen in front, and a larger (initial) harddrive, the TiVoHD actually has more horsepower, memory, and hardware based capability than the original Series 3. Within the next couple of months, the gaps in the software base will have been erased.

Oh, and for that THX certification for sound...it's a joke. TiVo simply didn't bother and pay to get the box certified to save on the TivoHD unit price.

So for true hardware, "lite" has nothing to do with the engine underneath...just packaging and some add-ons...for $200 difference these items may be worth the premium for some:

1) Shiny, more attractive case.
2) OLED screen with show titles on the front (nice touch...not necessary...but nice...may be worth $20 - $30 more).
3) Backlit, Shiny, Premium TiVo Peanut Remote (nice touch; nice $20 premium)
4) HDMI cable included (I believe, a good $20-$30 savings).
5) 120 more GB (300 vs 180) on the harddrive. ..worth $30 premium difference.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

busyba said:


> I see. Now is this just with the new TiVo HD "lite" or is it with the Series 3 also?


The problems described in this thread are with the Tivo HD, not the S3.


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

d_anders said:


> Other than some packaging and some external extras, nothing really "lite" about the TiVoHD....it's been noted as that by some of the original S3 owners... and TiVo has used that wording because they still have inventory in retail that have to sell at a higher price point.
> 
> Other than a shiny case, an OLED screen in front, and a larger (initial) harddrive, the TiVoHD actually has more horsepower, memory, and hardware based capability than the original Series 3. Within the next couple of months, the gaps in the software base will have been erased.
> 
> ...


It's not clear whether you trying to answer Busyba's question or contest his use of the word "lite." In any case, the problems in this thread are TivoHD specific, and do not directly apply to the S3.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

drew00001 said:


> The problems described in this thread are with the Tivo HD, not the S3.


My S3 has been having the same issue with the SA cards for the last year and I'm not away of them issuing any patch to address that issue on it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

monkeydust said:


> My S3 has been having the same issue with the SA cards for the last year and I'm not away of them issuing any patch to address that issue on it.


What's the status of your problem/case report, which I assume has been escalated to engineering?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I had lots of macroblocking and pixelation problems when I first got the unit. But now everything seems fixed. I'm using cable, not OTA. Clear QAM only, no cable cards.

I'm being very long winded here, in the hopes that detailed feedback will help TiVo improve their product.

I'm defining my terms so that it's a little more clear the problems I had. The terminology I'm using is that macroblocking is an MPEG decoding problem. Bad bits originally stored on disk or read incorrectly from disk manifest themselves as quite large "blocks" of bad data. Anyone who has watched a marginal quality MPEG-2 stream knows what I mean. The macroblocking usually (always?) remained on instant-replay.

On the other hand, to me pixelation is much different. At least the type I previously saw with my TiVo HD. The pixelation occured as much smaller blocks of bad bits on the screen (not single pixels but not nearly as large as macroblocking). They were a little like "snow". They usually occured toward the bottom of the screen. They even occured in menu backgrounds. Usually (always?) the pixelation went away on instant-replay.

Because I was determined to do my part to fix my problems, I went out and bought a "drop amp" aka a "signal booster". This is a +15 dB amplifier made by Motorola. One reason I selected this particular unit was because it claims <2.5 dB noise figure, which means that the signal is (theoretically) being amplified cleanly, with little added noise.

The TiVo HD signal strength display is much too crude to trust for quantitative measurements. I don't know if better info is available from the chips and TiVo is dumbing it down for display. Fortunately my cable modem (on the other leg of a splitter from the TiVo HD) has a relatively high accuracy signal strength display. Unfortunately the cable modem is "locked" to 633 MHz. But still much better than the info from the TiVo.

Before I added the signal booster the TiVo HD was seeing about -9 dBmV with about 34 dB S/N. The ANSI / SCTE spec says that a device decoding 256-QAM signals should work in a range of -12 dBmV to +15 dBmV. I believe my RF input was well within that range. I suspect that the TiVo HD front end is *very marginal* since, for example, my LST-4200A tuner has never had any problems decoding the same QAM streams. I also saw some macroblocking even without the splitter (meaning an RF level of about -6 dBmV). But now my TiVo HD is seeing about +5 dBmV with about 35 dB S/N. Just a little "hot". Now it works.

So, there it is. Here is a summary of my conclusions (sample size 1, so don't take this as gospel):

1) RF front end is probably marginal. It needs a fairly strong signal to work well. Maybe this was just a software problem after all, but I'm not about to disconnect my signal booster just to find out. I've fiddled enough.

2) the 8.17b2 seems to have fixed the pixelation.

3) It's very unfortunate that TiVo is so opaque about explaining their understanding of the problem(s) and about the nature of the software fixes. They should be much more forthcoming.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

b2 seems to have produced a noticeable improvement for me. I still see some macroblocking - but the frequency and intensity of the bursts has greatly reduced. I'm on Charter Digital with 2 SA S-Cards. Not fully baked yet - but definitely some progress.

As has been mentioned elsewhere, there are likely a number of different and nested issues causing the macroblocking, and TiVo is pushing out fixes as they prove them - chipping away at the total mass of issues. That makes sense - no point in making everyone wait to see *any* improvement just because they haven't fixed everything yet.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> New version appears to be 8.1.7b2-01-2-652 after mine updated. Will provide an update after getting a chance to watch some HD.
> 
> Any chance Tivo will give us a blurb on what was done to attempt a fix on the problem?


OK. Back to Tivo after a short hiatus caused by DirecTV switching to non-Tivo units. Yesterday I had two CableCards installed in my two day old HDTivo ($299). I am getting pixellization every 30 seconds or so. Everything seems to be in order I have the latest update as listed above. Should I be waiting for the new update to work? Any other ideas on how to solve the problem. PQ on my cable HD box was perfect, without the bells and whistles of Tivo, of course. Will this problem improve? Are the CableCards the problem?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

d_anders said:


> Other than some packaging and some external extras, nothing really "lite" about the TiVoHD....it's been noted as that by some of the original S3 owners... and TiVo has used that wording because they still have inventory in retail that have to sell at a higher price point.


Yeah, I caught all that in a FAQ somewhere, that's why I used the quotes around "lite". 

I only used the word "lite" because I really have no idea how else to refer to the two devices in order to be clear as to which one I'm talking about.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

busyba said:


> Yeah, I caught all that in a FAQ somewhere, that's why I used the quotes around "lite".
> 
> I only used the word "lite" because I really have no idea how else to refer to the two devices in order to be clear as to which one I'm talking about.


We just had a whole thread on this:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=362101

The consensus seems to be:
Old Box: S3
New Box: TivoHD (or THD for short)


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

tvn said:


> OK. Back to Tivo after a short hiatus caused by DirecTV switching to non-Tivo units. Yesterday I had two CableCards installed in my two day old HDTivo ($299). I am getting pixellization every 30 seconds or so. Everything seems to be in order I have the latest update as listed above. Should I be waiting for the new update to work? Any other ideas on how to solve the problem. PQ on my cable HD box was perfect, without the bells and whistles of Tivo, of course. Will this problem improve? Are the CableCards the problem?


If your cable provider uses Motorola CableCards, then the latest update -- which your box will download in the next day or two -- fixes the pixelization issue.

If your cable provider uses Scientific Atlanta CableCards, then you're going to have to wait for Tivo to fix those issues with an upcoming update. That could happen within the next week, or it could take longer.


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, I tried another THD box, and had the exact same results...pixelation several times per minute. I'm not sure what causes some SA card installations to have pixelation a few times per hour vs. others having it a few times per minute. This box had a much higher serial number and a shipping date 3 weeks later than my first one, so they're not likely from the same batch.

It's been 3 weeks since I tried to move from DirecTV to Cox/Tivo, so I'm feeling some pressure to resolve the situation (hard to justify all of the new cable service charges and $300 box just to have to keep using DirecTV). So, I headed off to Circuit City yesterday, returned my original THD box, and bought an S3. With the reports in other threads of people having SA card problems with S3, I wanted to find out once and for all if it's going to be possible to have an acceptable Cox/Tivo installation at our house.

The good news is that the S3 works! We haven't seen a single pixelation event after several hours of watching different channels (both SD and HD). So at least I've confirmed that it's possible to have a Tivo box with SA cablecards at my house. The only problem so far with the S3 is that we haven't been able to get the encrypted HD channels. I called up Cox to have them hit my cablecards. I told them I got a new Tivo box, and was prepared to give them the new Host IDs, assuming they needed to input that someplace in their system. The CSR working with me didn't know anything about cablecards and said she didn't need that info. She just initialized a "pairing" from her side and said that should do the trick. It didn't. She's sending out a service truck on Wednesday.

I like the S3 and all, and the screen on the front is kind of cool. If the TV is off, or the kids are playing the Wii or something, it's comforting to be able to walk up to the box and see not only that it's recording something, but to get confirmation of what show is being recorded. However, I'm not really getting an extra $300 worth of comfort out of it. Plus, if Cox decides to use SDV as their mechanism to support additional HD channels in the future, I won't feel that great about having dished out $600 for a DVR that can't see those channels. For $300 (THD), I'd be willing to do without the extra channels (at least in one of the two rooms we want to have a Tivo). I wish I'd have been keeping an eye on the Tivo offerings when they had that $200 S3 rebate at Father's Day.

For now, I guess I'll continue to monitor the THD software situation and make a decision sometime in the next 30 days on our final box configuration for our two rooms. At least we have something watchable in our family room for now. I don't think the THD fix is as simple as incorporating code from the 8.3 software code tree into the THD 8.1 tree, as they're probably having to completely redo their drivers for the ATI 314 chip as opposed to the Broadcom chip in the S3. I have no idea how long that might take to deal with (and still can't believe they shipped it in this state).

Jeff



jhershauer said:


> Well, unfortunately, I experienced no change at all with this latest update. I played with it quite a bit, did an extra reboot, and even tried leaving the Tivo HD unplugged for a bit before starting it back up. I'm still getting as many as 8-10 pixelation events per minute, ranging from a couple of lines of macro blocking across the screen to nearly full screen macro blocking. I'm also getting pixelation on my over-the-air HD channels when the cablecards are installed, and that's with 100% signal stength.
> 
> I've now gone a step further in attempting to rule out the cablecards themselves, the cable signal level, and the cable run between the wall and the Tivo HD: I plugged my RG6 cable (same one that was going from wall into Tivo HD) and one of the cablecards directly into my Sony SXRD TV. I've been watching NBC in High Def from Cox (Channel 712) for 25 minutes without any sign of pixelation.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> 1) RF front end is probably marginal. It needs a fairly strong signal to work well.


I understood the rest of your post, but what you mean by "RF front end is probably marginal"?

Also, what was the model # of the signal booster you purchased?


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

No doubt about it... This update has made things worse for me. 

I am "trying" to watch the Western & Southern Masters and the pixelation is unbearable and I am only three games into the match! It's more frequent and more severe than before. 

I really hope Tivo gets this SA thing resolved soon. I don't know how long I can take this.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

Also, it's important that everyone call and officially report your problems to Tivo. It's been said before... You can't assume Tivo is going to do anything based on reports to this forum.


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

dolfer said:


> Also, it's important that everyone call and officially report your problems to Tivo. It's been said before... You can't assume Tivo is going to do anything based on reports to this forum.


I'll call them back this week and ask for some kind of official ticket number. The first time I called, I tried to give the CSR my information (SA cards, etc), but she didn't seem to care...just said they knew about the pixelation problems and were working on a software fix. It was kind of irritating to call them, though. She put me on hold three different times for 15 minutes each just to end up telling me they know about it and that she didn't need any of my info.

They did at least record my call, though, as I had a phone message from them the day the last software update came out stating that they were working on a fix.

Jeff


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jhershauer said:


> I'll call them back this week and ask for some kind of official ticket number. The first time I called, I tried to give the CSR my information (SA cards, etc), but she didn't seem to care...just said they knew about the pixelation problems and were working on a software fix. It was kind of irritating to call them, though. She put me on hold three different times for 15 minutes each just to end up telling me they know about it and that she didn't need any of my info.
> 
> They did at least record my call, though, as I had a phone message from them the day the last software update came out stating that they were working on a fix.
> 
> Jeff


Don't let the first line CSRs blow you off or just give you "we know". Request that a case # be opened and escalated to engineering and make sure that your specific details are logged. (Cable system, card types, symptoms, frequency, signal strength, etc.)

If you get resistance, ask to speak to a supervisor.

Tivo's problem reporting system is somewhat screwy - the front line folks can't get to the engineers, even if there is a good reason, so a detailed case report entered into the system is key.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> I understood the rest of your post, but what you mean by "RF front end is probably marginal"?
> 
> Also, what was the model # of the signal booster you purchased?


The input signal to a TV receiver, especially OTA, is very low level. It is measured in microvolts. It is the job of the RF front end to amplify this input before sending it to the rest of the electronics in the box.

What I am hypothesizing is that (for sample size 1) the TiVo HD RF front end is doing a poor job of amplifying the initial signal. The front end is of "marginal" quality and requires a strong input signal to start with.

The signal level supplied by my cable company was a little low (but still within spec!), so I purchased a Motorola signal booster because I could walk in and buy it at Circuit City. There are other brands available online.

However, don't make the mistake of purchasing a "signal booster" or "drop amp" or "distribution amp" to use with marginal OTA signals. Those are designed to amplify the already relatively high level (compared to OTA) signal of a cable system. For OTA use you may need a  preamplifier.


----------



## jhershauer (Jul 25, 2007)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> The signal level supplied by my cable company was a little low (but still within spec!), so I purchased a Motorola signal booster because I could walk in and buy it at Circuit City. There are other brands available online.


That signal booster looks interesting. Will the cable company not put one of those in for free if your signal is weaker than it's supposed to be?

[Edit] Oh, wait...the "still within spec" part is probably a key point, huh? No amplifier if it's "good enough" by their standards.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## d_anders (Oct 12, 2000)

Got the b2 update and all seemed to be well, but over the weekend started getting more pixelation/macroblocking. The menu's are clean now too.

So for giggles, I switched over to my HD STB tuner which I'm still renting and guess WHAT! I'm seeing pixelation when I switch to a direct connection between my cable box and tv. It's intermittant, but and it's occuring more on some channels than others....the same ones of course I'm seeing on the TiVo.

Anyone know of of issues affecting certain satellites, etc?


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

jhershauer said:


> That signal booster looks interesting. Will the cable company not put one of those in for free if your signal is weaker than it's supposed to be?
> 
> [Edit] Oh, wait...the "still within spec" part is probably a key point, huh? No amplifier if it's "good enough" by their standards.
> 
> ...


Comcast installed an amp in my house last year when I was having reception issues.


----------



## JimboDunky (Mar 7, 2002)

Too little too late, my unit is in a box by my front door. Next time you release something to the masses with an HD moniker, make sure it doesn't display legos.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a THD with two SA Cards on Cablevision NYC, the B2 update has reduced the frequencey and (if you will) the size of the pixelation/macroblocking. Before B2 3/4's of the screen would have pixelation/macroblocking and frequently.
After B2 I still get pixelation/macroblocking but less often and only about 2 inches worth of the screen (on average). Before B2 most programs were unwatchable, after B2 I can sit and watch THD instead of the 8300 DVR.
Though pixelation/macroblocking is still there and I still have my 30day window as if there are still problems in two weeks the THD is going back (and I have yet to return my DVR to the CableCo >G<).
FWIW


----------



## randomsolutions (Jul 25, 2007)

I took my TivoHD back to Circuit City and bought a new one thus extending my 30 days. Unfortunately, Time Warner insists on sending someone over to re-activate my cable cards. I figured while they were here I'd have them test my signal so them coming by wouldn't be a complete waste of time.

Tivo you have 30 (more) days to fix any SA cable card problems (as well as the newly introduced random pausing issue B2 introduced) you may have before I switch to something else. It really isn't worth the hassle after that point. This isn't TV my way.


----------



## mitomac (Aug 11, 2007)

randomsolutions said:


> Unfortunately, Time Warner insists on sending someone over to re-activate my cable cards. I figured while they were here I'd have them test my signal so them coming by wouldn't be a complete waste of time.


Ahh, this is what I was afraid of. Are they charging you $42.50 per card to send someone out again? I am already out the $86 for installation of two cards and if I have to pay that *again* for new box, it will be a deal breaker.

mitomac


----------



## randomsolutions (Jul 25, 2007)

mitomac said:


> Ahh, this is what I was afraid of. Are they charging you $42.50 per card to send someone out again? I am already out the $86 for installation of two cards and if I have to pay that *again* for new box, it will be a deal breaker.
> 
> mitomac


They charged me $40 for the first time and it wasn't per card. They said this one would be free because it's a "trouble call" or something like that. It probably varies by area. I live in San Diego.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

Brighton Line said:


> I have a THD with two SA Cards on Cablevision NYC, the B2 update has reduced the frequencey and (if you will) the size of the pixelation/macroblocking. Before B2 3/4's of the screen would have pixelation/macroblocking and frequently.
> After B2 I still get pixelation/macroblocking but less often and only about 2 inches worth of the screen (on average). Before B2 most programs were unwatchable, after B2 I can sit and watch THD instead of the 8300 DVR.
> Though pixelation/macroblocking is still there and I still have my 30day window as if there are still problems in two weeks the THD is going back (and I have yet to return my DVR to the CableCo >G<).
> FWIW


I also have Cablevision, and, also have not returned the 8300. Do you also experience a stuttering of audio when ever you navigate with the remote? I surf through the on-screen guide and it interrupts the audio.


----------



## TokyoShoe (Jul 27, 2007)

I offically got this update for my TiVoHD over the weekend, and I can firmly say that things have gotten worse. Every HD recording is now unwatchable, with massive pixelation every 5 to 15 seconds. As of now it's completely pointless to even try to record HD shows.


----------



## WizarDru (Jan 18, 2005)

The b2 release has pretty much eliminated the problem for me on both my TiVoHDs. I may have seen a pixelization once this weekend, since getting the update Thursday night. I have Verizon FIOS with Motorola cable cards.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

After two days of watching with the B2 update, it's quite apparent that macroblocking is essentially solved at least on my Comcast connection with 2 motorola S-cards. Nice fix for at least here. Hopefully, the rest of users will get to get to enjoy their HD Tivo's once additional software fixes are available.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Got my THD last week. B2 updated on Friday. Had little problem before, saw some macro-blocking on the bottom 2" of the screen, but rarely. Since B2 have seen none live or on recorded HD programming. Notice the sound drop outs when keying the remote, but not enough to bother me. Comcast Alexandria VA with one SA M-Card.


----------



## djmuoio (Aug 10, 2007)

The b2 update has pretty much resolved the macroblocking for me. In 3 days of watching TV since the update I have only seen any kind of macroblocking while watching one program and it is possible that could have been from the source. Other than that I have not seen it happen at all.

So far so good.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

mchief said:


> Got my THD last week. B2 updated on Friday. Had little problem before, saw some macro-blocking on the bottom 2" of the screen, but rarely. Since B2 have seen none live or on recorded HD programming. Notice the sound drop outs when keying the remote, but not enough to bother me. Comcast Alexandria VA with one SA M-Card.


The sound dropouts that occur on DD5.1 channels when bringing up the guide or menu is a bug in 8.1.x. Tivo fixed that in 8.3.x on the Tivo Series3.

Until Tivo updates the TivoHD software to eliminate that issue, you can turn off Tivo menu sounds (under Settings -> Sounds) and that will prevent the dropouts.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

mitomac said:


> Ahh, this is what I was afraid of. Are they charging you $42.50 per card to send someone out again? I am already out the $86 for installation of two cards and if I have to pay that *again* for new box, it will be a deal breaker.
> 
> mitomac


Instead of going through all the hassle of returning one box and buying another, why not just call Tivo and ask for an extension of the 30 day window, as others have apparently done?

You get piece of mind, the retailer doesn't deal with a return, you don't have to do anything with cablecards, etc.


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> Instead of going through all the hassle of returning one box and buying another, why not just call Tivo and ask for an extension of the 30 day window, as others have apparently done?
> 
> You get piece of mind, the retailer doesn't deal with a return, you don't have to do anything with cablecards, etc.


While they can extend the 30 day cancellation period of the subscription, TiVo can't extend the 30 purchase return window if you buy from somebody other than them (BB, CC, etc.).


----------



## spaceboytom (Jan 8, 2006)

The update cleared up some obvious blocking issues I had on a Motorola M card. Particularly on Comcast Houston channels 309 & 311 (FOXHD & CBSHD). 

SBT


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

tvn said:


> I also have Cablevision, and, also have not returned the 8300. Do you also experience a stuttering of audio when ever you navigate with the remote? I surf through the on-screen guide and it interrupts the audio.


I did not notice it at first when changing channels but "she who can not be ignored" pointed it out to me and it is there SOMETIMES when we change channels. I thought it was the HDCP handshake between the TV and the THD as we are using HDMI but I could be wrong.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> The sound dropouts that occur on DD5.1 channels when bringing up the guide or menu is a bug in 8.1.x. Tivo fixed that in 8.3.x on the Tivo Series3.
> 
> Until Tivo updates the TivoHD software to eliminate that issue, you can turn off Tivo menu sounds (under Settings -> Sounds) and that will prevent the dropouts.


That worked for me. Thanks. I'll await the update so I can turn the Sounds back on.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

Well, I've been posting here to report my issues with my TiVo HD, but after the most recent update did little to address my macroblocking issues, I decided it was time to get a case # started.... 

Just got off the phone with Tivo support. I explained that I am still experiencing macroblocking after the 8.17b2 update. 

The gentleman on the phone was very polite, and said that there are many people still experiencing problems. 

He asked the basics-- signal strength (100%) 
Type of cards-- (2 Single stream SA cards) 
He then asked for the firmware or OS build of the cards--- unfortunately I called from work, and did not have that info handy, however he issued me a case # so I could call back later tonight. 

I want to encourage everyone still experiencing issues who have not yet done so, to call and get a case #-- Hopefully the more info they gather the faster the problem can be addressed... 


Thanks, 

Hank


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

hank12345 said:


> Well, I've been posting here to report my issues with my TiVo HD, but after the most recent update did little to address my macroblocking issues, I decided it was time to get a case # started....
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tivo support. I explained that I am still experiencing macroblocking after the 8.17b2 update.
> 
> ...


Hank, just to let you know that Tivo actually called me last night to ask if my previously reported pixelation problems had been solved. (They haven't)./

They took down all of the info you just mentioned. Luckily I was at home and able to give them the OS Build Number of the CableCards.

I am hoping this gets resolved quickly. Perhaps in time for the Fall season!


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

For those of you using Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs, TiVoPony has posted some information about our current status. Rest assured that this continues to be a high priority for us to fix.


----------



## hank12345 (Sep 27, 2005)

TiVoJerry said:


> For those of you using Scientific Atlanta CableCARDs, TiVoPony has posted some information about our current status. Rest assured that this continues to be a high priority for us to fix.


Thanks Jerry!

RE my last post....
I called and posted before I saw TiVoPony's post!

I am again assured that TiVo is working hard on a solution-- And more than anything, I appreciate you TiVo folks that post in these forums to give us updates--- That is what I call customer service.

It really comes down to that for me--- My box would have gone back to CC weeks ago if it wasn't for TivoJerry and TivoPony.... Most company's (or reps) would not go the extra mile to reach out to their customers with real information like they have-- So Thanks again!

Oh, and to have it fixed before the Fall season WOULD be nice!


----------



## AZKev (Dec 8, 2004)

I had an S1 not long after release to the market. Ran it with DISH and over the years I provided some suggestions for the UI. Will say that too many of the TiVo posters here were more rabid than Apple fan boyz - *any* suggestions that TiVO was anything but perfect resulted in slamming. As a result, I quit visiting this site. (Note, my current join date reflects my original profile being lost in a website change; I briefly checked back here when we moved to see if I could get the S1 working with the Cox box.)

We moved to a new home in Dec '04 and I decided to move to Cox because I now would be running their internet service. I couldn't get the S1 Sony box to work with the Cox SA boxes so put it into storage. I upgraded to HD in several rooms when we moved in using Cox's SA HD PVR. Yes, the UI is much worse with SA! But no I didn't return to TiVo.

When TiVo released their new HD box, I dropped back here to see how it was going. The answer is "not well at all." And to make matters worse, the fan boyz are just as rabid as ever.

I'll leave with parting comments of this HD box is *not* new technology. Furthermore, TiVo has a heck of a community of customers where they could have easily field tested this prior to general release, yet it appears that they didn't. Finally, I deal with many technology providers in my role as Chief Architect for a global technology services provider - the companies that don't clearly communicate with their customer base over known problems don't last. TiVo appears to be less than open about what problems are known, what they are addressing and what is still undergoing troubleshooting.

So go back to cheerleading while the vast majority of America will pass on TiVo HD, which means you will probably be proud owners of the technology of an out of business company. Cisco is putting a tremendous amount of investment into SA's development, TiVo's only line of defense is to field test before release and be very open about known issues with anyone that is interested and proactive enough to have a dialog with them.

Good luck. I have better things to do than spend my precious downtime watching less than excellent video.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

AZKev said:


> And to make matters worse, the fan boyz are just as rabid as ever.


I'm not sure what forum you've been reading, but other than the appreciation from today's info, this forum has been (rightly) pretty critical of the problems with the THD. 


> I'll leave with parting comments of this HD box is *not* new technology.


 Really? Please show me where a box with this design and internal components has been released before.


> Furthermore, TiVo has a heck of a community of customers where they could have easily field tested this prior to general release, yet it appears that they didn't.


 Right. Tivo didn't beta test this box at all.  Just because you are unaware of the beta program doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.


> Finally, I deal with many technology providers in my role as Chief Architect for a global technology services provider - the companies that don't clearly communicate with their customer base over known problems don't last. TiVo appears to be less than open about what problems are known, what they are addressing and what is still undergoing troubleshooting.


Which is why Pony and Jerry both posted in the forums today to keep us apprised of the situation. 



> So go back to cheerleading while the vast majority of America will pass on TiVo HD, which means you will probably be proud owners of the technology of an out of business company.


Again, what cheerleading? Please spend 30 seconds reading all the criticism in this forum so you can have a clue what you're posting about. Folks have been saying for years that Tivo was on the way out, and they've been wrong every year since. Given the level of knowledge you've exposed in your post, I wouldn't be surprised if whatever company made you a Chief Architect goes out of business first.

Pony and Jerry, thanks for the updates, and I'm looking forward to seeing the software when it hits the street.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Why bother? He's only going by what he's glanced at here, no personal experience with the THD or S3 on his part.

He's not here to have a discussion, he stopped by to thumb his nose at TiVo for whatever reason.


----------



## dolfer (Nov 3, 2000)

AZKev said:


> I had an S1 not long after release to the market. Ran it with DISH and over the years I provided some suggestions for the UI. Will say that too many of the TiVo posters here were more rabid than Apple fan boyz - *any* suggestions that TiVO was anything but perfect resulted in slamming. As a result, I quit visiting this site. (Note, my current join date reflects my original profile being lost in a website change; I briefly checked back here when we moved to see if I could get the S1 working with the Cox box.)
> 
> We moved to a new home in Dec '04 and I decided to move to Cox because I now would be running their internet service. I couldn't get the S1 Sony box to work with the Cox SA boxes so put it into storage. I upgraded to HD in several rooms when we moved in using Cox's SA HD PVR. Yes, the UI is much worse with SA! But no I didn't return to TiVo.
> 
> ...


If you think this forum is filled with "cheerleaders", I question your ability to read and/or comprehend! The majority of the posts in this forum are people complaining about issues!

Based on your comments, it's obvious to me that you are somehow involved with Cisco or Scientific Atlanta and were drawn back through a Google search that revealed how problematic Scientific Atlanta CableCards have been.

And before you leave forever, please feel free to enlighten us with your "excellent" set up so we know what to purchase in the future.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

hank12345 said:


> Well, I've been posting here to report my issues with my TiVo HD, but after the most recent update did little to address my macroblocking issues, I decided it was time to get a case # started....
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tivo support. I explained that I am still experiencing macroblocking after the 8.17b2 update.
> 
> ...


I did the same. Received Case # and will look for an update shortly.


----------



## joneSi (Mar 28, 2004)

jhershauer said:


> That signal booster looks interesting. Will the cable company not put one of those in for free if your signal is weaker than it's supposed to be?
> 
> [Edit] Oh, wait...the "still within spec" part is probably a key point, huh? No amplifier if it's "good enough" by their standards.
> 
> ...


I was having issues with pixelation at first on a few channels. So I decided to check the signal, which I was apparently being 'lit up' according to the cable co. I guess 'lit up' in their eyes means a signal strength of 45-50 (which depends on if i have both tuners on HD at the time). I was getting this out of a monster 1x4 splitter.

So I decided to try out an RCA $37 jobbie from Best Buy. It is a 1x4 AMPLIFIER, needs to be plugged in, and made a HUGE difference for me. I now get between 93 and 100, again depending on if both tuners are on HD (maybe digital, too, IDK I guess I need to check. Not one issue of pixelation since. Not a single one. So even this relatively cheap setup worked quite well (btw, I have 2 moto s-cards)

joneSi


----------



## stream (Jul 25, 2007)

joneSi said:


> I was having issues with pixelation at first on a few channels. So I decided to check the signal, which I was apparently being 'lit up' according to the cable co. I guess 'lit up' in their eyes means a signal strength of 45-50 (which depends on if i have both tuners on HD at the time). I was getting this out of a monster 1x4 splitter.
> 
> So I decided to try out an RCA $37 jobbie from Best Buy. It is a 1x4 AMPLIFIER, needs to be plugged in, and made a HUGE difference for me. I now get between 93 and 100, again depending on if both tuners are on HD (maybe digital, too, IDK I guess I need to check. Not one issue of pixelation since. Not a single one. So even this relatively cheap setup worked quite well (btw, I have 2 moto s-cards)
> 
> joneSi


When I first got the Comcast DVR last year, I was having a lot of pixelation issues, and Comcast tested the signal and said it was too low (I have a 4 way splitter coming into the house, plus a 3 way for my home theatre set up), so they installed an amp and the pixelation issues went away.

On my TiVo HD every channel I've tested get signal strength of 95 - 100, with the majority at 100. I had the tech test the signal before installing the M-CARD, and it was 12dB and 19dB from memory.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> As promised, here's an update on TiVo HD.
> 
> We're releasing a new software update later today for TiVoHD, you should see this download to your DVR over the next day or two. While our original update resolved issues for many people, this new update addresses some of the additional macroblocking issues people have reported.


I am confused! If 8.1.7b2 was just released, how is my HD running 8.3.1? Is it a matter of when the box was manufactured?

I have not seen an update in several months, and I am not having any noticeable pixellation or blocking problems.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

joelkfla said:


> I am confused! If 8.1.7b2 was just released, how is my HD running 8.3.1? Is it a matter of when the box was manufactured?
> 
> I have not seen an update in several months, and I am not having any noticeable pixellation or blocking problems.


You have the Tivo Series3.

The Tivo Series3 got 8.1.x in February and 8.3.x in April. The version you have (8.3.1) is latest.

Tivo began work on the TivoHD software in ~January, so they started with 8.1.x. The latest software for the TivoHD is 8.1.7b2. It doesn't yet have the performance and indexing improvements of 8.3.x on your Series3.

Both the Series3 and TivoHD software platforms should merge with 8.4.x or 8.5.x late this year.


----------



## cmajor9th (Aug 28, 2007)

B2 update, but still pixelation (perhaps a little better, but still not good enough to keep). Using SA PKM600 cards, circa 1Q06, OS Build: 2.3.149s2 (0) Mon May 2 2005 if it matters.
No pixelation issues with the old SA 8300. Comcast of Palm Beach County, FL.

Had an old pre-HD TiVo, and have been suffering with the 8300 UI for a year waiting for the TiVo HD option since going HD. Still within the 30 day purchase window, will be very sad to return it, but its not watchable in the current state.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

cmajor9th said:


> Still within the 30 day purchase window, will be very sad to return it, but its not watchable in the current state.


I'm keeping mine, because I don't care about cable cards. But if I were in your position I'd certainly return the box. TiVo needs to feel some financial pain here. They released what is a P.O.S. product for many people. There should be consequences to them. I desperately wanted this product, and so did many other people. But I wanted a *good* product, not something half-baked that was rushed out without any serious testing.

Worse, they may have known about these problems ahead of time but released the product anyway.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I'm keeping mine, because I don't care about cable cards. But if I were in your position I'd certainly return the box. TiVo needs to feel some financial pain here. They released what is a P.O.S. product for many people. There should be consequences to them. I desperately wanted this product, and so did many other people. But I wanted a *good* product, not something half-baked that was rushed out without any serious testing.
> 
> Worse, they may have known about these problems ahead of time but released the product anyway.


According to Tivo, they are now testing a pixelization fix for Scientific Atlanta CableCards for public release in a few weeks. The statement was posted last Tuesday so I suppose we could see that update released as early as next week.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363335


----------



## adrianblack (Jul 2, 2000)

My TivoHD seems to be working a lot better with the new update. SDTV channels no longer pixelate/macroblock and my audio-dropout problems on Dolby-Digital have disappeared from SDTV as well. Yay!

I did watch one HDTV program and I still had the audio dropouts/macroblocking. THOUGH this program was recorded pre-patch, if that matters... I think the dropouts were lessened, but still 5 or 6 times in the hour.

My Tivo does crash (insta-reboot) when playing certain MP3 files from my computer. I can PM a bad file to anyone who wants to test. I can't really use the music playback anymore due to the reboots. I am not positive this problem is new to the patch because I didn't listen to music that much on the new Tivo HD. My old S2 boxes can play the file without any issue.

This is all with dual Moto S-Cards with Time Warner.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

adrianblack said:


> I did watch one HDTV program and I still had the audio dropouts/macroblocking. THOUGH this program was recorded pre-patch, if that matters... I think the dropouts were lessened, but still 5 or 6 times in the hour.


It does matter. 

The update appears to eliminate the random, non-signal-related pixelization on recordings made before the update is installed; this is the pixelization you would never see in the same spot twice. However, the signal-related pixelization is only eliminated on content recorded after the update was installed; this is the pixelization you would see in the same place with REW / REPLAY.

The 8.7.1b2 update has new drivers for both the ATI QAM/ATSC demodulator and XCode OpenCable (CableCard) receiver chip.



> This is all with dual Moto S-Cards with Time Warner.


As you've probably gathered from other posts in this thread, the b2 update eliminated TivoHD-related pixelization issues with Motorola CableCards.

The update cannot eliminate pixelization related to source encoding (i.e. overcompression), which is what you still see with the cable company's own STB / DVR. Nor does the update eliminate pixelization due to a poor signal, which can result from defective or split coax cabling, defective splitters, too many in-line splitters, or over-amplification.

Customers with Scientific Atlanta CableCards are still waiting for their fix, which Tivo has said is now in testing for release in a few weeks.


----------



## adrianblack (Jul 2, 2000)

bkdtv said:


> It does matter.
> 
> The update appears to eliminate the random, non-signal-related pixelization on recordings made before the update is installed; this is the pixelization you would never see in the same spot twice. However, the signal-related pixelization is only eliminated on content recorded after the update was installed; this is the pixelization you would see in the same place with REW / REPLAY.


Oh I'm really hoping that's the case then... 

Though, all of the problems I had (have?) while watching HD streams isn't recorded on the drive. When I got the dropouts, I can just replay it and there was no blocking or audio dropouts. (The two were never related. I got audio dropouts with macroblocking and vice versa.)

What I need to do is record some HD shows and watch them. KCET (PBS) here in Los Angeles airs unedited Warner Brother's movies on Fridays in HD -- so I should record that and watch it.

Anyway, the fact that all the problems are gone from SDTV content (for me) is extremely pleasing! Thanks Tivo and keep up the hard work. I have faith these problems will all get ironed out.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

AZKev said:


> Furthermore, TiVo has a heck of a community of customers where they could have easily field tested this prior to general release, yet it appears that they didn't.


Nice supposition. Unfortunately, incorrect. 


> Finally, I deal with many technology providers in my role as Chief Architect for a global technology services provider


 For someone in such a position, you sure jump to a lot of less-than-fact-based conclusions.


> the vast majority of America will pass on TiVo HD which means you will probably be proud owners of the technology of an out of business company.


Suppostion express, all aboard!


> Good luck. I have better things to do than spend my precious downtime watching less than excellent video.


Can I have your stuff?

/fanboy mode off


----------



## jbsails (Aug 28, 2007)

Ive seen a few posts where people say that 8.1.7b2 has solved the micro blocking and pixelization issues for people with Motorola cards. THIS IS NOT TRUE. I have 2 Motorola S-Cards and 8.1.7b2 installed and I still get micro blocking and pixelization. The weird thing is the SD channels are the worst, to the point they are unwatchable. HD and digital channels are fine most of the time; unless something is recording then they start to have issues.

The signal strength is at 100% but when it starts to pixelate it drops to 45-50%.

HD Tivo
2 Moto S-Cards
Verizon Fios

I did call customer support and they were very nice. After my initial call they called me back and ask for more details on my receiver which I was very surprised about. They said if the issue is not resolved by my 30 days they will extended it another 30 days. I'll stick it out until then. I still have my DirecTv Series 2 hooked up so I just flip over to that when the HD Tivo starts acting up.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

jbsails said:


> Ive seen a few posts where people say that 8.1.7b2 has solved the micro blocking and pixelization issues for people with Motorola cards. THIS IS NOT TRUE.


You should read the rest of the posts where it is acknowledged that this fixes SOME (but not all) problems, and that there is another fix in development.


----------



## Guy Kuo (Feb 10, 1999)

I'm one for whom the b2 update cleared up the macroblocking issues I was seeing with two single stream Motorola cards. There is definite progress, but I'm sure there is more than one issue at play making complete resolution a step wise progression. With the macroblocking solved (here), the machine is working wonderfully.

Hang in there. This box is far better than the Comcast DVR which it emergently replaced after the iGuide update.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

jbsails said:


> THIS IS NOT TRUE. I have 2 Motorola S-Cards and 8.1.7b2 installed and I still get micro blocking and pixelization. The weird thing is the SD channels are the worst, to the point they are unwatchable. HD and digital channels are fine most of the time; unless something is recording then they start to have issues.
> 
> The signal strength is at 100% but when it starts to pixelate it drops to 45-50%.


Your issue has *nothing* to do with CableCards.

Your signal level is inappropriate for the TivoHD. The tuner in the TivoHD is more sensitive than the tuner in the Motorola boxes. If your cable signal is too weak or too strong you will get constant pixelization with the TivoHD.

From the ONT, Verizon puts out a cable signal that is "20 db hot." You've probably seen this mentioned on their commercials. "Hot" refers to the signal strength. They output such a strong signal from the ONT so older cabling and multiple in-line splitters don't cause problems. However, as is, the signal is generally too strong for the Tivo and pixelization can result.

Signal levels vary somewhat depending on the make and model of your ONT.

You need to have Verizon come out and adjust your signal levels so they are more appropriate for the Tivo. They should swap out the splitter and try your setup both with and without an attenuator. If you have another splitter lying around, you can also trying installing that in front of the TivoHD to see if that reduces the FiOS signal to a level the Tivo can handle.

A signal range is in the 93-96 range is probably ideal with FiOS.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

My installer said I have one of the original ONT's. This older model has since been replaced for new installs. He said the signal coming out of my old ONT is something like +17db, whereas the newer ONT's are a little lower. He liked the fact that I had an old ONT because it gave him more leeway to adjust.

My THD reports the signal strength at 100%.

Since the latest software release that fixed a bunch of the Moto card issues, everything has appeared fine on my THD. But just within the last day or 2, I've noticed some brief "scrambles" on live or recorded content. Maybe once every couple hours, as opposed to once every 15 min. as it was before. But it looks the same.

Not sure what this is, or why it has returned, or if it's even the same issue as the more frequent pixilation that I thought was fixed.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 9, 2002)

bkdtv said:


> You have the Tivo Series3.
> 
> The Tivo Series3 got 8.1.x in February and 8.3.x in April. The version you have (8.3.1) is latest.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I haven't been keeping up, and didn't realize that new model had been released.


----------

